# Elk next weekend!



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm done with my two bulls and a cow if anyone is still looking for elk.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

srconnell22 said:


> I'm done with my two bulls and a cow if anyone is still looking for elk.


I sure hope that I get to hire you some day.

L & O


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> I sure hope that I get to hire you some day.
> 
> L & O


Me too...they are fun to hunt!! Not so fun to drag though... :lol:


----------



## Have14me (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Scott. You guy's are awesome.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Have14me said:


> Thanks Scott. You guy's are awesome


Man, what a horse that elk turned out to be. I was honestly wondering if he would live after I got trail cam pictures of him two years ago. I called him the broken skull plate bull, and always wondered how he injured his head like that. Just goes to show you how resilient these animals are. 

Brian's Broken Skull Plate Bull













Matt's cow: 


Leroy's 5x6:


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been blessed to have processed a cow elk for my neighbor. I am truly jealous and happy for ALL the lucky elk tag holders.

My neighbor wanted to pay me for doing his elk and I told him "no" you're my neighbor. He gave me one of the whole backstraps and some steaks for doing it. That I took!!:corkysm55:corkysm55 The best eating of the deer family. Bar none.

One of these days I will get drawn.

Congrats to all.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Congrats to all who bagged an elk. Good luck to those who are still at it.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

RMH said:


> I will be up, drew a cow tag for area G. I am hunting Canada Creek Ranch.


Anybody hear how they are doing at Canada Creek Ranch? Last I heard they had 26 tags.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Figured I'd post a pic of a nice bull we had on camera in Cheboygan county a couple days before the gun opener.

Man, I couldn't imagine what it would be like to have a shot at a bull like this!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> Anybody hear how they are doing at Canada Creek Ranch? Last I heard they had 26 tags.


As of today I believe 13 tags have been filled. 10 bulls 3 cows. I am still hunting there, going on day 4.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

RMH said:


> As of today I believe 13 tags have been filled. 10 bulls 3 cows. I am still hunting there, going on day 4.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the update RMH, good luck today. Hopefully things come together for you soon. There are a ton of cows in G right now.


----------



## hippysss57 (Aug 28, 2008)

As of 10am today there were 70 tags filled,one was my wife.She got her cow Sunday.It tipped the scale at 415lbs.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

hippysss57 said:


> As of 10am today there were 70 tags filled


Congratulations to your wife! I called around 3:30pm today and they said they had just checked number 77. That is before I sent them this one. 

Jason's Bull


----------



## stevemetzer (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to come home Sunday but heading back up there Thursday to finish out the weekend in search of my cow in Area F. Hoping to get some good leads on where the latest sightings have been, any info is appreciated. Would be awesome to get 100 tags filled.


----------



## stevemetzer (Feb 18, 2007)

Very fortunate to fill my tag on Thursday after a long day of hunting and many miles of walking in 10-12" of snow. Chased different parts of a large group around all day and thought it would have to wait until Friday. On the way back to the truck we spotted this one in a clearing at the top of a hill off Honeylocust. Last thing we expected but 170 yards out there she stood. Thanks everyone involved in my hunt this year. As of Thursday night mine was #90 at the check station.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Nice job Steve the elk were all over that area. We chased that heard all over that section before we were able to get a shot. made a 330yrd shot with the barrel of my gun resting on my buddies shoulder as he stood in front of me. Had a lot of fun


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a nice bull on Monday morning in Area F. One shot at 92 yards. He stood for about 8 seconds, then started to turn slowly and fell in his tracks.
I went w/o a guide. I have nothing against hiring a guide. But, I also was on a tight budget. I did have two brothers along for the experience. Two other guys wanted to join us, and it took all five of us to drag him 300 yards to the truck. He dressed out at 550 lbs. 6x6, 43" spread. He was also the oldest bull on the board when I left the check station. He was 10 1/2 years old.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Wow. That's great. Where about in area f was it shot


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Rockokloco said:


> I got a nice bull on Monday morning in Area F. One shot at 92 yards. He stood for about 8 seconds, then started to turn slowly and fell in his tracks.
> I went w/o a guide. I have nothing against hiring a guide. But, I also was on a tight budget. I did have two brothers along for the experience. Two other guys wanted to join us, and it took all five of us to drag him 300 yards to the truck. He dressed out at 550 lbs. 6x6, 43" spread. He was also the oldest bull on the board when I left the check station. He was 10 1/2 years old.


Awesome! Pics?


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

I got my bull in the triangle formed by Pickerel Lake Rd, Ford Lake Rd and the Pipeline. There were no elk tracks around this triangle, but I talked to a cow hunter who walked through there Sunday morning. He told me he walked up on three bulls and one was big. Said he wanted so badly to shoot, but only had cow tag. I went in there Sunday afternoon and came up on them, but the snow was so crunchy they spooked. I went back Monday morning and found them only about 100 yards from where they were Sunday. With the new 3 inches of soft snow I was able to get within 92 yards for the shot. I'm still trying to figure out how to post pics.


----------

